# wild camping in portugal



## georgieve (Jul 9, 2007)

We have some friends going down to Portugal in March, I have been able to help them with wild camping in Northern Spain but cannot find anything in Portugal. Does anyone have any ideas for places from the Portugese border near to Vigo in Spain down to the Algarve via probably Porto. All help greatfully received.....


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Lots of motorhomes in the port area at Figueria de Foz.
Our friends that live near Coimbra say that a lot of the reservoirs ( Barragems) have man-made beach areas, the Portugese often camp in the woodland adjacent to these areas with tents/motorhomes over the weekend in the summer so you may be O.K for a night or two.
We had to stay on one while visiting these friends as the streets of their village were too narrow for our swift gazelle!
Also saw wild campers in a large car park area across the road form the beach in Canidelo/Praia de Lavadores area just to the south of Porto when we were there last March.
We found campsites in Portugal ( except on the Algarve) really cheap
We paid 7 euro per night including electricity in Canidelo.
Nice site in Poco Redondo near to Tomar but it is NOT for large Motorhomes ( we just got in with a 5.9m)
If you find yourself a copy of the Portugese campsite book and stay away from the touristy areas the sites are very cheap
Camping Serrao at Aljezur is also very pleasant and there is a proper aire on the road from Portimao up to Monchique


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi buy motorhome trails, full of aires in Portugal, excellent book. http://www.motorhometrails.com/

Olley


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Just received a copy of the Aires in Portugal and Spain from Vicarious Books Had a quick glance through it and seems very impressive Worth looking at


----------



## georgieve (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help, will pass the info on to my friends. I am sure they will have a lovely time. Wish I was going.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to add, we aren't much of wildcampers ourselves but whilst in Portugal just before Xmas we were told the police are clamping down a lot on wildcamping, Sonesta was there at the same time as us and was also told pretty much the same on the some of the occasions when they wildcamped (maybe she will come along and give more info) but I believe it was something to do with the police moving folk on and taking your reg number, if this happened a couple of times I believe she said there was a large fine.

We were on Dourada in Alvor and around 7pm on the Saturday evening a few MHS turned up that had been moved on from the beach area there.

Sonesta did wildcamp in Cabanas near Tavira, but again someone told us that now there is a brand new site in Cabanas the police will be clamping down in that area too.

Hope that helps a bit as I say most of what I have posted is what I have been told from others, but def on the Sat night wildcampers were moved on in Alvor.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

We were in Alvor last week and on the two days we went down to the beach there were 6 or 7 vans wild camping. A few days before saw around 10-15 vans wild camping at the East end of Quarteira - not far from the ACSI site.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

You can wildcamp in nearly all of portugal . but campsites are cheap too. be selective you dont want to be with another 10-12 vans ,you will get moved on ! water is easy to obtain in villages ect.plenty of places to stop along the Atlantic coast but expect it to be cold, Portugal is a gem in terms of culture from Tomar (Knights templars) to coinimbrigar Roman city and much more ,land of lakes and castles ,see the real portugal away from the Algarve, buy a good guide book.


----------

